

Show HN: Sublimall, SublimeText synchronized - Socketubs
http://sublimall.org/

======
jwarkentin
There's a simple, free, realtime method (doesn't require me to "retrieve"
anything, updates all computers instantly). In Linux you can just use some
cloud syncing service (Dropbox in this example) and do the following:

    
    
      $ cd ~/.config
      $ mv sublime-text-3 ~/Dropbox
      $ ln -s ~/Dropbox/sublime-text-3
    

Then on any other computers you want synced just symlink the same directory.
Voila!

~~~
wbond
Please see
[https://sublime.wbond.net/docs/syncing](https://sublime.wbond.net/docs/syncing)
about how you should tweak this if you are using more than one platform.

------
wbond
Please be aware, using this across platforms can lead to broken packages.
Please see
[https://sublime.wbond.net/docs/syncing](https://sublime.wbond.net/docs/syncing)
for details.

Socketubs - you'll need to include my name in the license file since you are
using code from Package Control.
[https://github.com/socketubs/Sublimall/blob/master/sublimall...](https://github.com/socketubs/Sublimall/blob/master/sublimall/reloader.py).

~~~
Socketubs
Yes of course! I'll add you very soon in License file.

And thanks for your great Package Control :-)

------
clin_
Your confirmation email was sent to my spam folder.

Here's some things you can do to make your email look less like spam:

1.) Use Sublimall in the from field (never leave the from field blank).

2.) Include a physical address for your company somewhere in the message body.

3.) Use better english and include an explanation of what this email is, what
triggered it, instructions to ignore the email if the recipient didn't request
it.

~~~
agildehaus
It's more likely improper DNS settings. Possibly sending from a server not
listed in the MX record and not explicitly allowed by an SPF TXT.

~~~
TobbenTM
Correct.

MX Settings OK, SPF not OK.

------
powdahound
I've had success syncing my SublimeText config across machines using homesick
([https://github.com/technicalpickles/homesick](https://github.com/technicalpickles/homesick)),
but this looks pretty slick.

One issue with syncing configs using either method right now is that certain
keyboard shortcuts don't make sense across OS types, and your font size may
not work well at different monitor resolutions (especially retina vs non-
retina). See
[http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5135](http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5135)
for related discussion. If you could incorporate per-OS/machine config
overrides into this it would be very handy.

~~~
anentropic
you can define the settings in os-specific settings files in ST already

------
Socketubs
Plugin source code is on Github.

[https://github.com/socketubs/Sublimall](https://github.com/socketubs/Sublimall)

Thank you for testing!

------
jzawodn
Do you have plans to charge? If not, how can we expect this service to stick
around?

~~~
scott_karana
Looks like we will get the server sourcecode at some point.

> Sublimall is an opensource, server and plugin.

The client source is already out:

[1]
[https://github.com/socketubs/sublimall/tree/master](https://github.com/socketubs/sublimall/tree/master)

~~~
Socketubs
Yes server source code is coming.

[http://sublimall.org/docs#how-can-trust](http://sublimall.org/docs#how-can-
trust)

I want a clean and fully tested code before giving it to you. If I see many
people interested in source code, I'll maybe release it quicker.

------
alcuadrado
This is great! As far as I can tell by reading the source code, it encrypts
everything locally before uploading it, and the server does not have the
encryption key. Is this right OP? If it is, I think you should make more
emphasis about it in the project's home.

~~~
Socketubs
Yes!

Server side can't read your configuration because all your data are encrypted
locally by 7zip. It's mean that you are the only one who know your pass
phrase, nobody can't read it. This is an important thing, cause we all have
api key, password, sftp connection, things like that in our SublimeText
configuration, and it must be private.

~~~
alcuadrado
Yep, that why I was asking. Also telling the users that if they loose their
encryption passphrase they loose their data would be cool.

~~~
Socketubs
Its in documentation :)

[http://sublimall.org/docs](http://sublimall.org/docs)

------
scott_karana
Looks like a cool project, OP. Good work!

Maybe put a link to your Github repository on the homepage? :-)

~~~
Socketubs
Done. Thanks! :)

------
eswat
Neat idea. I already sync using Dropbox, so what advantages does Sublimall
have over that method?

~~~
Socketubs
Sublimall doesn't require third party software. It's open source and respect
privacy. It's integrated in SublimeText.

Thank you for testing!

~~~
TTPrograms
How is Sublimall not third party software?

------
aabalkan
Can't find plugin on package index.
[https://sublime.wbond.net/search/sublimall](https://sublime.wbond.net/search/sublimall)

Is anything wrong with it right now?

~~~
wbond
I'll look into this. I think it is an unfortunate side effect of how english
word stemming works. The "all" suffix is trimmed off of Sublimall and it is
treated like the root to the word Sublime.

I'm planning on adding some checks for exact package names and making sure an
exact match is always first rather than just relying on the fulltext stemming
of PostgreSQL.

------
ashwin_kumar
Wow! Clean idea. I used to do most of the configuration file sync via Dropbox.

~~~
TheZenPsycho
That's what I do. what made you stop?

------
jbach
For the people recommending symlinking to a Dropbox folder, see
[https://github.com/lra/mackup](https://github.com/lra/mackup)

------
w1ntermute
What's the advantage of this over a dotfiles Git repo?

~~~
rschmitty
I just symlink to a dropbox folder (or whatever your preference of service)

Save's the hassle of adding/pulling

~~~
leobelle
Or setting up and keeping a server running.

------
rootedbox
Just put your sublime config in your dotfiles config?

------
AcidBurn
Will this work for syncing configuration between two computers running
different OSes (Ubuntu and Windows)?

~~~
Socketubs
Yes of course! This is already working.

------
Socketubs
Registrations was close because of storage. But it's now re-open for 1k
registrations.

------
madlee
I use bittorrent sync to keep sublime text synced across my machines, works
amazingly well.

------
druska
I have the 7za binary specified but I get a 7zip not found error (OS X, p7zip
from brew)

~~~
Socketubs
Can you run:

which 7za

In your terminal and give me return ?

~~~
druska
which 7za returns "/usr/local/bin/7za" \- I get the same error with "7za_path"
set to this or ""

~~~
jacobevelyn
Exactly the same problem for me. I'm getting:

"Sublimall need 7zip to archive and encrypt your configuration. Install it."

~~~
mogop
On Win7 I just added 7-zip path to the Win PATH. And it's working

------
catmanjan
I was hoping this would be a GoogleDocs-y add-on for SublimeText.

~~~
frakkingcylons
You might be interested in Floobits[0], a real-time code collaboration tool,
which also supports Sublime.

[0]: [https://floobits.com/](https://floobits.com/)

------
Socketubs
Server upgraded. Registrations are now re-open!

------
Socketubs
Registrations are now re-open!

~~~
zbruhnke
why are registrations running out in the first place?

And they're not working now either, I guess maybe they ran out again?

~~~
Socketubs
Mainly because of storage. I've to regulate it.

But it's now re-open!

